# 75 G after a month



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

At start-up , Dec. 15, 2012










NOW , January 24,2013 ( lost photo )
FEBRUARY 20,2013









*video* FEBRUARY 21, 2013 onward





March 30, 2013









top photo









blyxa japonica









limnophila aromatica









fissidens moss









fissidens moss wall









*as of april 27, 2013*









Light

*Before*
4 (48")X T5 HO 54W
1st set ------------2 T5 ( 4100K at rear, 10000K at front ) 9 hrs .
2nd set -----------2 T5 ( 4100K & 10000K at middle ) 2.5 hrs on in the middle of 9hrs of first set

*NOW* (since April 13 )
4 (48")X T5 HO 54W
1st set ------------2 T5 (6500K at rear and front ) 9 hrs .
2nd set -----------2 T5 ( 10000K at middle ) 2.5 hrs on in the middle of 9hrs of first set

CO2
Pressurized (1bps) on 1/2 an hr. before lights on , off 1/2 hrs before lights out with reactor and yeast ( all the time ) in bubble ladder.

Fertz
PPS pro dosing ( started a week ago ), before Plant Grow ( 0.23 -0- 4.5 ) by Hagen + Flourish Iron

comments +/_ are both good


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Plants

Anubias ( barteri var. nana Petite gold, barteri var. nana Petite, barteri var. nana Marble, Barteri var. nana, Maxima )

Bacopa Caroliniana

Java ( moss, fern )

Crpyt ( wendetii , undulata , parva )

Micro pygmy chain sword

Riccia

pellia

Pogostemon stellatus, thanks LTPGuy 

Micrathemum Umbrosum , thanks to LTPGuy

Hygorphylla polysperma var. cylon , thanks LTPGuy

red tiger lily

limnophila aromatica

fissidens moss (fontanus)

ammania gracilis

amazon frogbits

dwarf water lettuce


Fauna

corydoras

cardinals

neons

SAE

German ram

Serpae tetras

bushy nose pleco


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!
How many weeks apart are the two pictures taken?
Is it Java moss on coconut shell?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

aniroc said:


> Beautiful!
> How many weeks apart are the two pictures taken?
> Is it Java moss on coconut shell?


They are a month apart taken and it is riccia on shells . Thanks


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

That is some amazing growth. Looks great.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, crazy growth! Took my lotus 4 months to get that large, although its heavily shaded.

Looking forward to two month picture.

Greg


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

greg said:


> Wow, crazy growth! Took my lotus 4 months to get that large, although its heavily shaded.
> 
> Looking forward to two month picture.
> 
> Greg


It grows this way _fast_ but I want it just half of that leaves size forget to trim it. After a week taken that pic and neglecting to trim, look at my signature, this how crazy it grow.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

video added above


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice looking tank ... and background music is nice too very original


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

djmoosa said:


> Nice looking tank ... and background music is nice too very original


LOL...oh my

ORigINAL music replaced


----------



## BadMotorFinger (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome growth man! It really expoded in only a months time..

If you'd like a suggestion, a little red on the left side would probably balance it all perfectly IMO.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I just want to know how you trained that Boesemani to perform for the camera.

Very nice video. I like the way you made it seem that we are exploring your tank bit by bit. 

Plants look to be in great shape with lots of pearling. Well done!

Greg


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.
@ badmotorfinger I will try it.
@ greg that is a trade secret


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*nice!*

Very Very Nice!!!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

John_C said:


> Very Very Nice!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

pictures added at post #1


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I think my my tank as pretty heavily planted, then I see tanks like this. : ) Very attractive setup, looks quite nice. I wish I could get my tank looking so pretty and natural!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

colio said:


> I think my my tank as pretty heavily planted, then I see tanks like this. : ) Very attractive setup, looks quite nice. I wish I could get my tank looking so pretty and natural!


I have seen yours and it looks natural to me, thing is mine is much denser. It's my only planted tank , space is very precious . And very lazy for trimming


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nice!!*

I love the Fissedens wall! Can't wait to see how that'll look once all established.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

John_C said:


> I love the Fissedens wall! Can't wait to see how that'll look once all established.
> 
> http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


Yours are jaw dropping JOHN..


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Fissidens moss wall is not really a wall , it is a 4x16 strip only, just trying to see what it looks when fully grown. One side of it is on the dimmer and that is growing slowly. It really needs good light for a faster growth though it also grow on low/dim light..


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

*from 4100k to 6500k*

Trial phase of 6500k and 10000k starts April 19..tinged of yellow was out to my eyes but photo shows still with yellow!!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful and amazing growth. Your aromatica is showing such pretty pink hues. 

I, also, think your fissiden wall is great! Very unique and I'm sure shrimps would enjoy it too.

Great job!

Sarah


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome new pictures. Your plants look terrific. I think its time for you to reveal all your planted tank secrets


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh secret, yes... PERSEVERANCE X10...


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> Beautiful and amazing growth. Your aromatica is showing such pretty pink hues.
> 
> I, also, think your fissiden wall is great! Very unique and I'm sure shrimps would enjoy it too.
> 
> ...


This is an experiment fissidens wall ,I do have java moss wall on the other side and it did not failed me.And also those patches are for preparation of my iwagumi version .That is the left over when I trimmed it, separated portions were red and planted in since it is jungle it did no show here..And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am really interested in how the wall turns out.


----------

